

Suggest HN: Leaders List useful anymore? - ThinkWriteMute

I'm pretty new to HN, but I'm a budding UX designer. One of the things I've noticed about Hacker News is the Leaders link at the top.<p>The Leaders link (if you haven't seen it) shows the top voted users. Early on this was probably pretty useful. Now though the top user has <i>33101</i> points. This is <i>7931</i> points above the next user, and a ton more above the users below the second rank.<p>At this point there will be very few people who will even come close to that number of points and if he stopped posting for the next year (He's 2.9 years old) he might still be on the top, along with the rest on the list.<p>This destroys the use of a list of "leaders" because if, for instance, I make 10,000 points this week (1,428 per day) from great ideas/links I won't even show up.<p>So my suggestion is to not make the list 4 columns:<p>Col1: Users by highest # of votes for that day<p>Col2: Users by Highest # of votes for that week<p>Col3: Users by Highest # of votes for that month<p>Col4: Users by Highest # of votes for that year
======
bdfh42
If you stop posting for n days then you drop out of the leader list.

Having said that you are right - to some extent, the leader list is a
reflection of time rather than someone's current contributions. Most of my
stuff seems to fail to catch an audience these days but I am still up there on
the score board.

------
prakash
you might want to check out lists at the bottom of the page. here's the link:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/lists>

~~~
ThinkWriteMute
Quite useful! Thanks!

Still, it's out of the way (I didn't notice it!) and doesn't quite hit the
mark.

